# @ et < inversé sur clavier apple



## Skooxy (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de racheter un clavier apple car l'autre avait fait son temps. 
Le problème c'est que les touches @ et < sont inversés. Aucune réponse sur internet à ce sujet. Je l'ai branché, débranché, plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait. C'est un petit problème certe, mais pour moi utilisateur de Logic, ça devient très embêtant pour mes raccourcis.

Merci de me faire part de vos conseils.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2011)

Et lorsque tu as connecté ce clavier pour la première fois, il ne t'a pas demandé d'appuyer sur la touche juste à droite du "maj" de gauche ?

Parce que l'invertion du @ et du < tient à ce que sur certains claviers (français) de Mac, ces deux touches sont effectivement interverties (d'où cette demande lorsqu'on branche un clavier pour la première fois).


----------



## Skooxy (28 Novembre 2011)

Si justement. Je pensais qu'au début le problème venait de là.
J'ai même emprunté le clavier d'un collègue que j'ai branché et re-débranché pour ré-obtenir cette manip. 

Le fait est que mon ancien clavier présentait déjà ce défaut. Du coup, j'ai la vive impression que mon MAC a stocké la géographie de mon ancien clavier. 

EDIT 1 : Je dois aussi dire que les touches F1 à F12 ne répondent pas aux fonctions de l'environnement de MAC Os X.

EDIT 2 : J'ai branché mon clavier sur mon autre MAC, le clavier fonctionne comme il se doit.

Du coup, je n'ai sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2011)

Sans conviction, mais à tenter : zapper PRam et NVRam.

Pour les touches "F1" à "F12", vois si l'emploi de la touche "fn" ne permet pas de retrouver ces fonctions. Dans ce cas, il y a une case à cocher ou décocher dans les prefs système -> clavier pour qu'elles retrouvent leur config d'origine (et ce seront alors les fonctions "logicielles" de ces touches qui nécessiteront l'emploi de la touche "fn").


----------



## Skooxy (28 Novembre 2011)

La touche Fn n'y change rien. Je vais donc réinitialiser la mémoire vive de paramètre. Je te tiens au courant. Merci.

EDIT1 : Aucune modification. Que fais-je , SAV ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2011)

quel clavier et sous quel Os ?


----------



## Skooxy (28 Novembre 2011)

Clavier Apple USB acheté il y a quelques semaines. Tourne sous 10.5.8


----------



## Arlequin (28 Novembre 2011)

étrange 

et le clavier du collègue ? même modèle/même Os ? ça marchait ou pas ?


----------



## r e m y (28 Novembre 2011)

Attention... les claviers usb "alu" vendus par Apple aujourd'hui nécessitent MacOS X 10.6.8 minimum:
*What&#8217;s in the Box*


Apple Keyboard with Numeric Keypad
USB extension cable
Printed documentation
*Minimum System Requirements*


Mac computer with available USB 1.1 or USB 2.0 port
Mac OS X v10.6.8 or later
Keyboard software update


----------



## Skooxy (28 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Attention... les claviers usb "alu" vendus par Apple aujourd'hui nécessitent MacOS X 10.6.8 minimum:
> *Whats in the Box*
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. 
Bon ben je vais upgrader. Désolé pour la perte de temps. Et merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Mac computer with available *USB 1.1* or USB 2.0 port
> Mac OS X v10.6.8 or later



Il y en a beaucoup, des Mac équipés en USB 1.1 qui fassent tourner Snow Leo ? :rateau:


----------



## nicess (1 Décembre 2011)

Du coup, j'ai la vive impression que mon MAC a stocké la géographie de mon ancien clavier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2011)

nicess a dit:


> Du coup, j'ai la vive impression que mon MAC a stocké la géographie de mon ancien clavier.



Oui, et malheureusement, je n'ai jamais trouvé le moyen de le forcer à réévaluer la situation (d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un le connais &#8230; ) !


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Décembre 2011)

Pour info, sous Tiger, Léo et SL, les types de claviers qui ont été branchés au Mac sont enregistrés dans le fichier de préférences _/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist_... mais je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de le régénérer si je le supprimais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2011)

Ben toujours pour info, ce fichier est présent sur mon ancien système (Leopard, cloné sur un disque externe) mais pas sur le nouveau (Snow Leopard). Maintenant, attendu que mon Leopard résultait des mises à jour successives depuis Jaguar (alors que Snow Leo est une clean install récente &#8230; Moins de deux mois, mais avec deux claviers : celui intégré du MBP quand je sors, et Apple Keyboard USB à la maison (le blanc de seconde génératio,)), je ne saurais dire à quel moment et sur quel ordinateur (iMac G4 ? PB G Audio numérique ? PB G4 "Fw800" ? Mac Mini C2D ? MacBook Pro 15 C2D ?) ce fichier est apparu, ni à quel clavier il correspond (j'en ai utilisé 3 modèles depuis Jaguar, 4 si je compte le clavier intégré de mon MBP, dont un macally aux touches @ et < inversées).


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Décembre 2011)

J'ai trouvé quelques indications sur la résolution des problèmes de configuration du type de clavier par ici.

Sinon, comme je viens de voir que, sur le clavier Tchèque et sur le clavier Slovaque, le < remplace le @, il faudrait vérifier dans le menu _Saisie_ (activable sous _Préférences Système>Langue et texte>Méthodes de saisie_) que c'est bien le clavier français qui est sélectionné.


----------



## r e m y (2 Décembre 2011)

nicess a dit:


> Du coup, j'ai la vive impression que mon MAC a stocké la géographie de mon ancien clavier.



pourquoi? tu as le même problème que Skooxy?

Et est-ce que tu utilises bien MacOS X 10.6.8 voire MacOS X 10.7.2?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Sinon, comme je viens de voir que, sur le clavier Tchèque et sur le clavier Slovaque, le < remplace le @, il faudrait vérifier dans le menu _Saisie_ (activable sous _Préférences Système>Langue et texte>Méthodes de saisie_) que c'est bien le clavier français qui est sélectionné.



Oui, mais voilà : il existe aussi des claviers français (AZERTY) où ces touches sont interverties, j'en ai eu un (refilé depuis à mon p'tit frère :rateau !


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le même problème après avoir changé mon clavier apple qui commençait à sérieusement déconner par un DesignTouch. Pas de souci, à la première connexion il me demande effectivement de controler la touche '<', ce que je fais et tout baigne.
Puis je suis passé de Léo à snowLéo, et la sans que je demande rien, inversion des touches < et @. Je vis avec jusqu'à ce soir et lecture de ce fil, qui donne la solution - au moins pour mon cas :

- Déplacement du fichier /Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist sur le bureau histoire de pouvoir le restaurer facilement au cas où.
- On débranche le clavier
- On le rebranche
- Oh, il n'est pas reconnu, et affichage de la fenêtre de demande de reconnaissance de la touche '<'
- Dont acte, et voili voilu, tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Par contre le fichier /Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist n'a pas été recréé, ou alors il porte un autre nom dans un autre endroit sous SL par rapport à Léo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2011)

Sous Snow Leopard, pour résoudre ce problème avec les claviers Apple, il suffit de télécharger et installer la mise à jour combo 10.6.8.

J'ai eu ce problème avec le clavier filaire adapté pour Lion pris avec mon iMac actuel (livré avec Snow Leopard).

Après application de cette mise à jour, le problème a disparu.


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2011)

Ben pas pour tout le monde, mon canard. Parce qu'après mon upgrade en SL je me suis retrouvé en 10.6.4, et ai donc chargé la combo pour passer en 10.6.8, et ça n'a rien changé. Mais il est vrai que mon clavier n'est pas un apple.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2011)

Je ne parlais que des claviers Apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2011)

Bon, c'est fini, là, les animaux de la ferme ! 

  

Bon, comme je le disais plus haut, ce fichier n'existe pas sur une clean install de Snow Leopard, donc on peut en déduire que si vous l'avez sous ce système, c'est le résultat d'une mise à jour et non d'une installation "vierge".


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, comme je le disais plus haut, ce fichier n'existe pas sur une clean install de Snow Leopard, donc on peut en déduire que si vous l'avez sous ce système, c'est le résultat d'une mise à jour et non d'une installation "vierge".


J'ai ce fichier sous Snow Leopard sur une machine qui n'a jamais contenu une version majeure antérieure de l'OS.

Si ce fichier n'est plus recréé par le système, alors ce doit être depuis une sous-version plus récente que celle que j'avais à l'origine, en 2009.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Décembre 2011)

Ben je ne sais pas, mais en ce qui me concerne, j'ai installé récemment Snow Leo depuis une 10.6.0, puis fais les mises à jour via "Mise à jour de logiciel" jusqu'à ce qu'il me dise qu'il ne trouvait plus rien de nouveau pour ma machine avant toute autre utilisation, et le fichier en question est absent de mon Mac.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2011)

Alors la raison doit être différente. Peut-être à cause du type de clavier, peut-être parce qu'il n'a été créé que par une version intermédiaire de Mac OS X.

Ce qui est sûr en ce qui me concerne, c'est qu'il ne vient pas d'un autre système, et qu'il a été créé le 26 janvier 2011, donc très certainement sous Mac OS 10.6.6 qui était sorti le 6 du même mois.


----------



## r e m y (3 Décembre 2011)

Ben moi j'ai un iMac que j'ai reçu en 10.4, que j'ai ensuite passé en 10.5 puis en 10.6 et je n'ai pas ce fichier....

Va comprendre lucette!

En tous cas ça ne nous dit toujours pas si Skooxy a résolu son problème en installant MacOS X 10.6.8 (version minimale nécessaire pour les claviers alu récents) ni si Nicess partage le même problème en raison d'une version de MacOS X non adaptée à son clavier Apple alu....


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de faire une petite une expérience, et BINGO !!! je suis parvenu à recréer le fichier _com.apple.keyboardtype.plist_ sous SL version 10.6.8.

En fait, *mon clavier Apple n'est pas enregistré dans ce fichier*. Le seul clavier qui y apparaît correspond à un autre clavier USB qui n'est pas de marque Apple. 

Après avoir supprimé le fichier, en rebranchant ce clavier sur le Mac le système me demande de l'aider à l'identifier en appuyant sur la touche située à droite de la Maj de gauche. Et si je tape sur mon clavier habituel à la place du clavier à identifier, alors j'ai un message d'erreur qui apparaît me disant que j'ai appuyé sur mon clavier Apple (sic).


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bon, là, on progresse. En fait la présence de ce fichier ne dépend pas de la version du système mais de l'utilisation d'un clavier "tierce partie" (sa présence dans mon système 10.5 tiendrait à l'utilisation de ce clavier Macally qui remonte à Tiger et à 4 Mac en arrière &#8230; Mon "G4 Audionumérique" qui est parti chez mon frère en même temps que le clavier, mais sans ses disques internes, remplacés par d'autres :rateau. On peut donc supposer que les claviers "Apple" s'auto-identifient, et donc que si un clavier Apple renvoie la mauvaise combinaison de touches, alors ça serait en raison d'un dysfonctionnement.

Reste à savoir "un dysfonctionnement de quoi ?" du clavier ? de l'USB du Mac ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...., et donc que si un clavier Apple renvoie la mauvaise combinaison de touches, alors ça serait en raison d'un dysfonctionnement....




Ou un pilote de clavier pas à jour! 
alors que mon clavier alu fonctionnait d'origine sous 10.4 puis est passé en 10.5 puis 10.6, les nouveaux claviers alu nécessitent 10.6.8 minimum!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ou un pilote de clavier pas à jour!
> alors que mon clavier alu fonctionnait d'origine sous 10.4 puis est passé en 10.5 puis 10.6, les nouveaux claviers alu nécessitent 10.6.8 minimum!



Oui, mais là non : ton ancien clavier continue aussi à fonctionner sous 10.6.8 ! Même mes claviers "blancs" (quoi que le "pro" soit plutôt "jaune" :rateau sont toujours fonctionnels


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait la présence de ce fichier ne dépend pas de la version du système mais de l'utilisation d'un clavier "tierce partie"



p'tet ben qu'oui, p'tet ben qu'non  ! Mon clavier est un DesignTouch, et c'est la suppression du fichier qui m'a permis de le reconfigurer après le passage à SL, sans pour autant recréer le susdit (voir mon premier post).

Par contre quand j'ai redémarré le Mac ce matin, il n'a pas reconnu le clavier, et j'ai du refaire la manip de reconnaissance du '<'. Sauf que je démarre sur une session standard qui n'a peut-être pas les autorisations pour aller créer quelque chose dans /bibliothèque. Mais on peut supposer que le clavier fonctionne tant qu'on n'arrête pas la bécane, la config étant en mémoire.

Seulement désolé, pour l'instant je ne peux pas arrêter le machin pour tester la reconfig sur une session admin voir si ça créé le fichier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Décembre 2011)

Encore un nioube qui ne sait pas qu'on n'est pas obligé de fermer une session pour en ouvrir une autre sur Mac 

Sacré Romu


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2011)

Mais je le sais monsieur je-sais-tout , et je l'ai fait . Sauf que mon clavier est déjà reconnu par le mac, quelle que soit la session, après la manip dans la session standard.

Alors tu me feras trois patés et deux envers pour avoir douté du bélier.


----------



## tazz973 (29 Mars 2012)

J'ai lu avec attention vos échanges car j'ai le même soucis, sauf que je l'ai solutionné de façon très simple, un peu grâce à vos cogitations : lorsque mon Préférences Système me demande de cliquer "sur la touche à droite de maj gauche", ben ça n'a rien changé jusqu'à ce que je le piège : en fait, j'ai non pas appuyé sur le touche < mais sur la touche @ ! Et ça a marché.
Un bonjour à vous tous, et surtout aux PPC 10,4 !
Cordialement


----------



## pierre22 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bravo et merci les champions. Quand je pense au temps que j'ai perdu en vain avec le logiciel Ukulélé, et l'assistance (heureusement gratuite) de Logitech qui m'a conseillé de faire changer le clavier sous garantie ! La solution de Romuald à très bien fonctionné du premier coup, et mon fichier com.apple.keyboardtype.plist à été recréé. La solution de Iduck (Maj combo) fonctionne sans doute aussi, mais étant en ce moment à la cambrousse avec une connexion de cambrousse, je n'ai pas voulu me lancer tout de suite dans ce lourd téléchargement. Il faudrait toujours la garder dans son mac au cas ou. Je suis sur Mac pro 10.6.8 avec un clavier Logitech Wireless Solar Keyboard K750 pour Mac que je vous conseille en cas de besoin de changement de clavier. Sans fil, sans pile, même en faible lumière, touches silencieuses et agréables comme sur mac, mais de prise usb en cas de souris filaire.


----------



## Krank (27 Novembre 2020)

Je ressors cette question de 2011 pour signaler que j'ai eu le même problème sous Catalina, et que ce blogpost m'a donné la bonne solution: http://eng.raneri.it/blog/2009/01/17/how-to-reset-the-mac-keyboard/

Il suffit de supprimer le fichier /Library/Preferences/com.apple.keyboardtype.plist, déconnecter et reconnecter le clavier, et les touches sont correctes.


----------



## Krank (27 Novembre 2020)

En fait non, j'ai crié victoire trop tôt. L'inversion revient au bout de quelques secondes...


----------



## Douflou (19 Mars 2021)

J'avais le même soucis avec un Logitech k


tazz973 a dit:


> J'ai lu avec attention vos échanges car j'ai le même soucis, sauf que je l'ai solutionné de façon très simple, un peu grâce à vos cogitations : lorsque mon Préférences Système me demande de cliquer "sur la touche à droite de maj gauche", ben ça n'a rien changé jusqu'à ce que je le piège : en fait, j'ai non pas appuyé sur le touche < mais sur la touche @ ! Et ça a marché.
> Un bonjour à vous tous, et surtout aux PPC 10,4 !
> Cordialement


Magnifique, ça fonctionne parfaitement de mon côté avec un Logitech k860, merci !


----------

